# Podiatry home visits



## tcoder5 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry, posted on wrong forum in error


----------



## krburke (Sep 13, 2012)

*Please move to Podiatry Forum*

You may have a better chance for a response by posting this in the Podiatry coding forum.  This forum is where people post resumes if they are looking for work.  Good luck!


----------



## tcoder5 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you.  I am new to the forum & have been entering my questions incorrectly.


----------

